# Today on RO! Saturday



## Elf Mommy (Apr 11, 2009)

[align=center]






*Wabbitdad* and *Wabbitmom*'s Thumper 




Sherbert and Twilah's slave...*Hayley411*







*Starina*'s TinkleBunny's 3rd Birthday/Gotcha Day!










Welcome to I love my Alice with her sweet little lop! We're glad you're here, Lauren!




Welcome to I love my Rosalie with a lop rex mix darling! Thanks for signing up and being with us, Stacie! And thank you for having your sister join, as well!




*KatieK* was overwhelmed with the need to purchase this little beauty today. We are glad that she found us and we are able to give her all the advice she needs to give this rabbit the best life possible! Welcome to the forum!




Welcome to *emilyasb*! She has a mixed rabbit named Mimah and is looking into some more rabbits. Go give her a warm welcome to our online home!




*Frig* and Thither have joined our forum. Go say hello to this adorable lionhead and new bunny slave!











Be sure to vote for the winner of Caption Contest #29!




Write a caption for Caption Contest #30!




Saturday is the last day to bid on RO Auction #3!!!




Come listen to and comment on the Easter Bunny Rap!




Dotty's being snowy...with her molt!




*Leaf* posted an article about zoo too









*mel* is looking for answers in bun bun's sudden death. Please go read and see if you've ever heard of a rabbit with these symptoms to shed some light on what might have happened.
*




Amy27* is asking for some advice on taking care of a wound on her bunny's chest. Some great information in this thread that you might not know about taking care of rabbit injuries!




*me0kat* is asking about eye bulge and how normal it is. How much bulge is too much? The discussion is here. Hopefully a vet can determine if it's more than what's normal.




Speaking of eyes, *dirtyduckz* kits have a genetic condition related to their eyes. Good information about entropian is posted here, and a good thing for breeders to look out for!









*pigs4* is wondering if flowering dogwood is on the safe list for rabbits? Do you know? Post here!













*crazymandolinist* is asking when do baby bunnies get solid food? Even if you don't know, you NEED to go visit this thread to see the SWEETEST baby photos!!!










These Blogs have new Information:

The Adventures of Fluffy and Monsters--Monsters would like an uninterrupted meal, but Fluffy isn't cooperating!

These Blogs have new Photos:

Can't we at least be "frenemies"?--*RexyRex* shares some photos of a bunny she found, rescued, and then found the owners!

Peg's Place-2009--*TinysMom* is sharing photos and VIDEO of the adorable baby lionheads that have invaded her home and heart!

Scone MacBunny-2009--Scone was treated to hay and petting from the local troop! Go see the photos and hear about his day!






The Vote for the We Love You, Easter Bunny! Photo File Contest begins today! There are SO MANY adorable shots, I don't have any idea who will win!!!!
[/align][align=center]





Amy, *undergunfire*, is dealing with some personal family difficulties. She's sharing it with us and is looking for some listening ears and shoulders to lean on. Go contribute to the conversation. 




*Mrs. PBJ* has found her father. She's looking for advice on meeting the man after all these years.




*Leaf *is growing some aloe and is wondering how big do the plants get?




The eggs are BACK! Click *Lover_Of_Lopz*' egg and post your own!






[/align]


----------



## Leaf (Apr 11, 2009)

Wonderful job! I'm off to follow the links now


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 12, 2009)

Great pics!


----------

